# crate training



## rhea (Apr 23, 2011)

crate ready, any good tips on crate training, other posts have treats inside, do not close door right away. Any expeerience if pup just hates the crate experience?


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, absolutely do not let pup out when he/she is performing...because they will....allot! when I was training mine he used to whinge, scream, bite the crate, and generally go nuts. Just ride out the performances - it will be fine

Hang a sheet or something over three sides to make it more like a cave (one you don't mind being destroyed lol). Feed him all meals in it. 

It didn't take long for him to consider it his haven though; and he puts himself in there to sleep now 

good luck!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Keep it somewhere they can see you, especially at the beginning. Otherwise they feel isolated/abandoned. I keep mine in the kitchen, and he has an eye on me when I'm in the kitchen and living room.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

We kept Holly in the living room (so no separation anxiety), put a blanket over whole cage even front so she felt comfortable. Put a couple stuffed animals to cuddle with, and ignore her when she cries. That was the hardest part for me!!! I felt so bad, but if you stick it out with ignoring them when they whine, they'll learn to love their crate. Now Holly always goes in and out of her crate and stock piles her little toys in there. It was hard, but worth it!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

NZ_V said:


> Hi, absolutely do not let pup out when he/she is performing...because they will....allot! when I was training mine he used to whinge, scream, bite the crate, and generally go nuts. Just ride out the performances - it will be fine
> 
> Hang a sheet or something over three sides to make it more like a cave (one you don't mind being destroyed lol). Feed him all meals in it.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Spuds Mom (Dec 12, 2011)

Spud is 6 months and we crate trained from day 1 and it is worth it! We had Spud's crate in our bedroom when he was really little (8-10 weeks) and left it open to the tile bathroom. So it was his "little bed" instead of his "crate." He would go to the bathroom on the tile and sleep in the crate.

Then we moved it to the kitchen to encourage a little independence at about 11 weeks. We attached it open to a playpen, so again, he had his crate as his bed and the playpen to play or use the puppy pad. 

At around 14 weeks, he was getting too big for the playpen and big enough to use a full size dog door. So we then took away the playpen and he just has his crate to sleep in and for time-outs. He loves his crate and actually puts himself in there when he's done something bad before we even realize it! 

Most important thing is to ignore all bad behavior in the crate (as long as it isn't dangerous of course) otherwise, even your scolding becomes a reward. I read somewhere before we got Spud that Vizslas are the type of breed that prefers negative attention to no attention at all, and boy is that right!


----------

